# Cyp. guttatum



## TrueNorth (Jun 6, 2020)

It survived the hot summer here last year! Two of it's three growths turned black last year but they are all back stronger this year. It didn't flower last year.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2020)

Cool! I forgot where you are. Tough plant to keep alive in hot summers. It's a beauty!


----------



## tenman (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, where are you? I'd love to try this one again!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm in Ottawa, Canada. We get temperatures in the high 30's Celsius in the summer.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2020)

Any idea what the provenance of this plant is, specifically North American or Asian origin? I've wondered if the plants from SW China are any more tolerant in cultivation than those from the boreal forests of Canada, Alaska and Siberia.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm not sure, but I think it's unlikely that it's from China. I bought it a Canadian vendor.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 14, 2020)

If it's keeping you awake at night you could ask him. He's a nice guy. I got it from Shawn Hillis at Garden Slippers : Garden Slippers - Exotic and rare cold growing perennial orchids, Shawn Hillis, Calgary, Alberta, Canada . He lists his stock as coming from Frosch and Hardy Orchids.


----------

